
100k Digitized Art History Materials from Getty Research Institute Now Available - mxfh
http://blogs.getty.edu/iris/100000-digitized-art-history-materials-from-the-getty-research-institute-availble-in-dpla/
======
sweir27
Some of those later images could use some cropping- this seems related
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8362379](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8362379)

------
baldfat
As a former Systems Librarian I am excited BUT the execution of being able to
see and find interesting things is always difficult. The searches and the sets
are what makes the collection awesome and I am hoping as we learn more and
more we can see amazing things at home that we would never have had
opportunity to view otherwise.

------
nutmeg
The DPLA who is handling this has a pretty great API. Check it out:
[http://dp.la/info/developers/codex/](http://dp.la/info/developers/codex/)

